# Portland's Breakwater - May 2009



## Evilgenius (May 13, 2009)

Well this one started off with a mission down to Portlands forbidden city followed by the underground naval HQ again where we emerged from under the rocks onto the main docks and in front of us was the Breakwater.... we though yer why not!

The Fort we managed to visit is one of many along the breakwater and is NOT the main breakwater fort, that one can only be reached by boat.

Where the Breakwater joins the docks at the end by Balaclava bay there is a plaque that reads the following-

"FROM THIS SPOT ON THE 25TH OF JULY 1849 HIS ROYAL HIGHNESS PRINCE ALBERT, CONSORT OF QUEEN VICTORIA, SUNK THE FIRST STONE OF THIS BREAKWATER, UPON THE SAME SPOT ALBERT EDWARD, PRINCE OF WALES, ON THE 18TH OF AUGUST 1872 LAID THIS LAST STONE. THESE ARE IMPERIAL WORKS AND WORTHY KINGS."

I could not find to much on this particular fort but I have found some history on the early days of construction.

"Breakwater Fort is at the end of the second stretch of the breakwater. The breakwater itself was started in 1848 and is three and a half miles in length. The 120 foot diameter circular fort was planned in 1859 and was to be built of stone on a stone rubble base and equipped with 35 guns. By 1868 the design had to be totally changed due to subsidence and instead it was rebuilt in the early 1870's with steel armour plating on a concrete base.The seven 12.5 inch Rifled Muzzle Launched (RML) guns were not installed until 1892 and were replaced by 2 modern six inch Breech Loading (BL) guns on its roof in 1907. It was abandoned in 1956 and is now derelict."


More info:

http://www.theheritagecoast.co.uk/h..._coastal_defences/breakwater_construction.htm

http://www.bbc.co.uk/dorset/content/articles/2005/10/06/breakwater_fort_feature.shtml


A view along the Breakwater







The front of the fort












































Looking across to the start of the next part of the breakwater






Thanks for looking!


----------



## underitall (May 13, 2009)

The link between the other wall doesn't seem as far as I remember, maybe do it quick, and the old bill wouldn't notice!


----------



## Evilgenius (May 13, 2009)

What across that cable? 

Need a boat dude, wouldnt want to fall in that water as i bet there is the main current!


----------



## bonecollector (May 13, 2009)

Use a safety harness and it should be ok.


----------



## Evilgenius (May 13, 2009)

Lol.. yer just been talking about that, kill your arms as its quite a way, failing that rubber boat!


----------



## bonecollector (May 13, 2009)

rubber boat might drift you straight into the harbour or out to sea.
might be worth a try though.


----------



## sheep21 (May 13, 2009)

lovely shots, no vandalism at all it seems. 

perhaps a dingy with a line hooked over the wire between the two breakwaters, would stop it being swept away.

Climbing across... mega arm ache!


----------



## Evilgenius (May 13, 2009)

Its a very clean site, think thats because its in ful view of port workers, navy peeps and its a bit death defying getting in there! Well worth it though!

Oh and dont worry i think we have a plan for the next part! Il keep you posted!


----------



## underitall (May 13, 2009)

Like I said Dazaf, I can get Waders cheap!


'Twas a good day, be good to 'splore some more around that area, HMP Weare?


----------



## Foxylady (May 16, 2009)

Ooh, nice one! Looks excellent...looking forward to your next foray.


----------



## Badoosh (May 16, 2009)

Cracking little visit there,nice pics. Good to see much of the original signage on the doorframes, & also much intact. Hope you get across the wire!


----------



## Trinpaul (May 17, 2009)

Great pics  I'm guessing they had anti-submarine nets across the opening


----------



## Evilgenius (May 17, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> Great pics  I'm guessing they had anti-submarine nets across the opening



I have read that during WW2 there was so i assume they are still there, few ship wrecks around there to.






http://www.isleofportlandpictures.org.uk/ShipWrecks/


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 17, 2009)

Cracking report mate !!!
I wanna go, i wanna go !!!!
Is there no end to Portlands hidden treasures ?


----------



## Evilgenius (May 17, 2009)

fluffy5518 said:


> Cracking report mate !!!
> I wanna go, i wanna go !!!!
> Is there no end to Portlands hidden treasures ?



Lol! 

Well everytime i have been down there i have seen something that i didnt know was there, it is full of hidden little treasures!

I think there has been a meet mentiond for Portland soon, thatl be good!

It has everyting from old AA batteries, Rifle ranges, ROTOR bunker and forts to old castles, caves and quarrys, plenty to see and do!


----------

